

Ask HN: DigiCert is hiring, know any fantastic PHP developers? - flavmartins

Position:
Senior Developer<p>Description:<p>Great programmers and great companies deserve each other. You are an awesome programmer. DigiCert is an amazing company – one of the fastest growing companies in Utah, with fantastic employees and job satisfaction that is through the roof. Shouldn’t we be together?<p>DigiCert is one of the largest and fastest growing Certificate Authorities in the world. We issue digital certificates that are used to secure websites with SSL&#x2F;TLS encryption. Don’t have a clue what that means? That’s ok! We’ll teach you everything you need to know about SSL.<p>About You:<p>-Back-end web programming skills. Your PHP and MySQL are off the charts
-Security focus. You write code that is secure and have security at the forefront of your mind in all your programming
-Debugging and troubleshooting.<p>About You (optional):<p>-You are good with Javascript&#x2F;AJAX&#x2F;JQuery
-You write clean, standards-based HTML and CSS
-You are familiar with version control systems
-You have broad language experience<p>About DigiCert:<p>-We value individuals. We have built our reputation on excellent customer support, and we know that the only way our employees will take care of our customers is if we take care of our employees
-We value our company culture and atmosphere.
-We believe in security. We are a security company, and we believe that a secure Web is better for everyone<p>Job Perks:<p>-Fully-stocked kitchen. Like, REALLY fully stocked. Fridges and cupboards full of food and drinks
-DigiTrips – Employees get an extra week of time off and a vacation bonus. You only get the time and the money if you use it to go somewhere awesome. (Don’t worry, we let you define “awesome.”)
-Medical and dental insurance (company pays 80% of the premiums)
-401(k) plan with 100% employer match up to 3.5% of salary
-It’s just a great place to work. It’s like Olive Garden – “When you’re here, you’re family” – except the food is better
======
flavmartins
If you are interested, email a resume or cv to: hr@digicert.com

